# Possible stroke symptoms, please help!



## jillieloza (Nov 14, 2011)

I have two hooded rats, Pippa is a 5ish months and Piper is 7 weeks old. A few weeks ago Pippa suddenly was showing signs of a stroke; extreme weakness on her right side, uncoordinated movements. However she still got excited for banana and tried her best to get around. Within a few hours she was completely back to normal and has been fine ever since. Now last night little Piper suddenly was exhibiting similar symptoms, but much worse. It's almost like she's been tranquilized, she's sleepy and super weak, she can't even hold her little body up  When I put her on my leg she just sprawls out spread eagle like a frog, no strength at all. However, she can move all of her legs just fine, just slowly and with little strength. I assumed she might have had a stroke despite her young age and tried making her walk around until she was better a few hours later; her weakness was all over and not isolated to one side. She's been fine all day today, a little less lively than usual but still running around like crazy and begging to be let out of her cage. Now I went to feed her a few minutes ago and she's in the exact same stupor as last night  Acting super sleepy, overall weak, trying to nibble at food but not grasping with her front paws like usual because she can't support her own weight. Her breathing is normal and she has no outward symptoms such as red nose or weepy eyes. Does anyone know what this may be? I live in a small town and there exotic animal vets here, I'd be willing to try a regular vet but wanted to see if you guys had any ideas. It's so strange that she was completely fine for most of today, only to revert back to extreme weakness and little responsiveness. I'm hoping she'll be better again in the next couple hours, but want to put this behind us once and for all! She'll sip bits of sugar water and bits of banana but it's half-hearted. Also worth mentioning, Pippa and Piper live in separate cages as Pippa's cagemate died recently and I've been working to introduce Pippa and Piper (Pippa is acting very territorial and wants nothing to do with Piper yet). So I don't know if Pippa was perhaps ill and transferred the illness on my hands and then to Piper, but they are not living communally or interacting whatsoever. Also Pippa has been completely fine and exhibited no symptoms since that night. Any ideas or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## jillieloza (Nov 14, 2011)

My roommate who's had rats suggested they might be lonely/depressed since they're alone, any thoughts on this too?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How did Pippa's cagemate die? What were her symptoms? A 5 month old rat dying suddenly is always concerning. I think you should try to think away from stroke in this case...it's very unlikely for such young rats to have it, so we need to look for other symptoms, not just ones that fit stroke.

Have you rat phoned the baby to see if you hear anything in the lungs at all?


----------



## jillieloza (Nov 14, 2011)

Her lungs sound just fine... Pippa's cagemate died very quickly, possibly of an aneurysm... she was suddenly unconscious but breathing and was gone after an hour or so... no other symptoms or indication she was sick before this. Both Piper and Pippa's symptoms are thankfully much less severe. Piper is a little better today in that she can bear her own weight and hold her food, but she is still acting very sleepy, lethargic, and uninterested in playing. I introduced her and Pippa for the first time last night (well they met before but Pippa bit her), and it went extremely well! They were sleeping together and getting along very well, so I'm hoping that maybe she's just lonely since she went from living with her littermates to by herself for two weeks. Piper's eyes are still bright and clear, albeit sleepy looking and half closed. There's no discharge. Her ears look and smell normal, and I rat phoned her and didn't hear any noises from her lungs. It's just strange that she has no physical symptoms aside from extreme lethargy, I'm still worried about her


----------



## jillieloza (Nov 14, 2011)

Also she shakes from side to side and quivers a lot while just sitting there... her coordination is also not great, she tried to climb into the hammock using the cage bars and it was like she didn't know what to do... she just hung on the bar with one back leg and couldn't figure out how to get into the hammock, which she hasn't had problems with in the past. Super frustrating!


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Trip to the vet perhaps? Curious to learn what the problem is.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It definitely sounds neuro, but more likely to be genetic. I am sorry. Vet might be able to help her. I had a boy with different symptoms than usual, and he went from very lethargic to almost dying overnight. He ended up hospitalized with what we think was meningitis for over a week. He was lucky and recovered. Make sure you get fluids into her, as dehydration makes everything so much worse.


----------



## jillieloza (Nov 14, 2011)

Well she's just getting worse and worse so I'm going to take her to the vet tomorrow, I thought she was dead when I got home as she was just curled up in a ball and not very responsive. Hopefully the vet can do something even though they don't get many exotics, just want her to be better


----------



## jillieloza (Nov 14, 2011)

Well Piper just passed away in a washcloth in my lap :'( super sad especially since I didn't know what was wrong with her and so frustrating not being able to help. Her life was much too short but I hope that I made it good for her, and I'm glad I got to be there to comfort her while she passed. Thank you guys for your help, it means a lot.


----------



## jillieloza (Nov 14, 2011)

Do you guys recommend getting yet another cagemate for Pippa? She's already completely confused as to where Piper is and it's breaking my heart; I don't want her to be alone but I don't know if that is better than losing so many friends


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

jillieloza said:


> Do you guys recommend getting yet another cagemate for Pippa? She's already completely confused as to where Piper is and it's breaking my heart; I don't want her to be alone but I don't know if that is better than losing so many friends


I am so sorry for this loss, babies hurt so much to lose, they never got to really live, and you were barely getting to know them. Sadly she probably had something wrong physiologically that we couldn't see fror the outside. Another victim of bad breeding 

Definitely look for another cage mate for her...rats need friends. They adopt to the losses. I have a 3 year old here who has met over 20 rats that left her over time...she is used to it.


----------



## jillieloza (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay thank you. I showed Pippa the body so she would know that Piper didn't just disappear; she kept pawing at her face and nudging her belly as if trying to get her to wake up  Then she ran back into the cage into the igloo where they'd slept the previous night and has kept to herself today. Hopefully she'll come around, trying to give her lots of attention. They bonded so well, just so unfortunate  Thank you so much for all of your help, you guys are all great.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sorry. She may take a little while to grieve, it is normal. Just keep giving her lots of love until you find her a cagemate.


----------

